# All of a sudden cramps?



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

I was riding for about a a few hours, plenty of energy, and we stopped for a rest break for about 15 mins. As soon as we started pedaling I got some serious cramps on my upper thighs. I was fine up to this point. What would you recommend to stop these cramps? No long stop overs?


----------



## Crashtestdummee (Sep 14, 2015)

A trick I use that is also used by runners is to drink about 3 oz of pickle juice right before your activity. The salt and vinegar in the pickle juice help you maintain your salt level/ph and prevent cramping. Give it a try and it will only cost you a jar of pickles for $2.99.

I have been using it for years in running and biking. You can google it also. Hope that helps.

heres a good article about it
Can a shot of pickle juice alleviate muscle cramps? | NOLA.com


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

wow, interesting..ok, I'll have to down some pickle juice next time and have some ready..interesting that mustard packets can also do the same thing..that would be easier to carry around also.


----------



## Crashtestdummee (Sep 14, 2015)

I pour my 3 oz into an empty plastic bottle and then toss the bottle if there is a recycle can near by or flatten the bottle and put in my pack to toss later. It is very effective. Have not had a cramp in years ever since a competitive runner told me about.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I experienced debilitating cramps in my quads on my ride yesterday.It was brutal! I couldn't even walk for a few minutes. A combination of stretching and a couple electrolyte capsules got me on my feet and after 5 minutes of walking I was able to ride the last mile or two out of the woods. Never had a cramping issue in my 20+ years of riding and to have one this bad was a shock. I guess there's a first time for everything.

I did nothing different in my pre-ride except I ate an egg & cheese bagel sandwich instead of a bowl of Cheerios. About an hour into the ride I ate a banana, a box of raisins and a granola bar. My hydration pack contained 3L of water with 6 tablespoons of sugar and 1.5 teaspoons of salt. (That mixture is a recommendation from a pediatrician friend). The ride itself was a typical ride, if anything a little shorter than usual.


----------



## Power Meter City (Mar 28, 2016)

Fluid, salt and electrolytes all help. If this was just a one time thing...I wouldn't worry too much about it as it happens to lots of us. If it starts happening more often, you need to rethink your nutrition, warm-up, etc.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

I brought some mustard packs (McD's) and started taking a packet every hour..was riding for about 4.5 hours (short rest breaks), a few big climbs..the mustard actually made me hungry. I didn't get any cramps, but felt a slight one coming on when I got to my car..good thing. I drank about 2.5L of water (my bladder is a 3L)..have to see if this mustard thing is working for the next ride. It does seem much easier to throw in the backpack than pickle juice.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Crashtestdummee said:


> A trick I use that is also used by runners is to drink about 3 oz of pickle juice right before your activity. The salt and vinegar in the pickle juice help you maintain your salt level/ph and prevent cramping. Give it a try and it will only cost you a jar of pickles for $2.99.
> 
> I have been using it for years in running and biking. You can google it also. Hope that helps.
> 
> ...


Or just buy the Sports Drink Pickle Power:

Stop Muscle Cramps - Pickle Juice® Sport


----------



## SparkyAlumni (Jul 22, 2005)

I put this INTO my bladder. 
https://www.luckyvitamin.com/p-1425...ectrolyte-add-in-economy-refill-bottle-8-3-oz

I discovered it a couple years ago from a softball friend of mine... it worked for those all-day tournaments. One day I decided to try it in my camelback. I was leery about what it would do to my bladder, but, it claims that it doesn't leave a residue, and since using it (about 5 months ago) I would say it's a true statement.

I live in Phoenix where the weather can be BRU-TUHL!
Depending on the temp/distance/etc., I add anywhere from 1-2 TBSP per 2 liters. Next ride, I simply add more water and drops (worse case, it's just more electrolytes in the water mixture).

I used to cramp a lot (even with pickle juice and other tricks). Since adding it (knock on wood) I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

If you're riding that long and hydrating with just water, an electrolyte imbalance makes sense. Why not just make it easy and get yourself a bag of Tailwind Nutrition mix so you can take in some calories and essential electrolytes gradually and consistently during the ride and not worry about anymore? It's really good and just that simple.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

water can flush your system of electrolytes
you need to drink enhanced water... you need to add
sodium
potassium
calcium
and
magnesium
which can be found in gatorade but it also has extra calories, G2 which is a lighter version of gatorade, or even better is Powerade zero (no calories but all 4 of the above)
different companies are also selling "drops" in a condensed form that you can add to your water.


----------

